# Biocatolet Problem



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

I have been using Biocatolet (100% recycled paper cat litter) in my mouse cages for years now, and until now have not had any problems with it. But yesterday when I opened a new bag, I noticed something that I hadn't noticed before. It smelled like it was pine-scented! It doesn't say anywhere on the bag about it being scented, and it's never had a notable smell before, so I'm wondering if they've changed it. If they have this is a real shame, as I really liked this product but I don't think it will be suitable for my mice any more if it is scented. Has anyone else noticed this?

Can anyone recommend a different product for me? I only keep small numbers of mice, and don't have a huge amount of storage space, so would prefer something that doesn't come in a huge/bulky size.

Thanks!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Recycled paper beddings use whatever happens to be recycled in that batch. I once got a bag of carefresh (American small animal bedding made of recycled paper) that smelled so strongly of pumpkins!


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

Laigaie - that's so strange! :lol:

I actually emailed Biocatolet to ask if they scent/fragrance their litter. They said "there is a built in fragrance in the pellets only veg/fruit based"... Which wouldn't really explain why it smelled of pine? I might try something else still, as I'm not sure any kind of fragrance would be good for mouse noses.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

I think I recall that 50% of bio catolet consists of wood pulp? Don't know if they changed it.
(Nevermind checked the website and it definatly still states 100% paper based. Must be confusing different brands!)
Similar products are paperlit from finacard


----------

